# mild shoulder separation so taking time off



## JetBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

Not sure how bad but noticed when I released the bands (tbg1 inch) the shock traveled right into the tendons. realized it was a separation when I saw my collarbone sticking out a half inch. recently spent lots of money on eye doctor, now I have to save for xrays as I'm uN insured. wish me luck


----------



## KITROBASKIN (May 20, 2013)

Best Luck to You


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Good luck. Hope everything works out alright.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

thats rough brother i hope you feel better maybe the doctor can just pop it back in place,i hope it works out


----------



## Lacumo (Aug 18, 2013)

Bummer. Best of luck!


----------

